# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  DH Fahrwerk

## Abfahrtpirat

Servus forum,
Da ich befürchte gleich einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen und auf die SuFu hingewiesen werde entschuldige ich mich mal vorab, aber ich hab google und zahlreiche videos angeguckt aber eigentlich nie eine zufriedenstellende Antwort herausfiltern können. Eigentlich sind es auch zwei Fragen die mein neus YT Tues betreffen.
Daten: Fox 40er Float Performance Gabel
Fox Van Performance Dämpfer

1.Frage:
Die Doppelbrücke hat 200 und paar gequetschte mm. Der SAG sollte somit bei 60mm/30% liegen. Laut Bedienungsheftchen ist der Ausgangsluftdruck bei meinem Gewicht (82kg) bei 73Psi.
Und da gehts schon los. Mit den 73Psi erreiche ich ~10% Sag. Will ich auf die 30% kommen fahr ich bald drucklos?! Da muss ich runter auf 35Psi, das kanns ja net sein.
Würde es helfen einen Volumenspacer rauszunehmen? (Sind ja glaub ich 4 verbaut in der Fox, wobei die ja nur für die Endprogression sind oder)

2. Frage:
Ist mein erster Stahlfederdämpfer, daher habe ich mich erstmal in die ganze Sache reingelesen. Soweit ja auch kein Hexenwerk.
Aber eine Frage ist geblieben die ich nicht eindeutig klären kann.
Und zwar heisst es in der Anleitung:
Bei Feder-Tausch die Einstellmutter soweit zudrehen bis die Feder sich nicht mehr bewegt, danach eine komplette Umdrehung und anschließend (sollte der Sag nicht stimmen) max. 2 zusätzliche Umdrehungen.
Meine Frage: Was ist „nicht mehr bewegen“?
Das die Feder nicht längs zum Dämpfer wackeln darf ist ja logisch, aber wie sieht es denn mit seitlicher Bewegung aus?
Wenn ich die Einstellmutter zudrehe bis die Feder berührt wird + 1 Umdrehung, kann die Feder seitlich ja noch durchaus rutschen.
Dreh ich die Einstellmutter soweit zu, dass die Feder keine Bewegung mehr macht, erscheint es mir zu sehr „vorgespannt“.

Würde mich freuen wenn einer schnelle Antworten für mich hat und sich kurz Heit für einen Anfänger nimmt.

----------


## georg

> Will ich auf die 30% kommen fahr ich bald drucklos?! Da muss ich runter auf 35Psi, das kanns ja net sein.


1. Psi ist keine SI Einheit. Ich habe also demnach keine Ahnung von was du sprichst.  :Twisted:   :Mr. Red: 
2. Lass dich nicht von Zahlen blenden. Wenn du einen niedrigen Druck benötigst um deine Fahrwerkseinstellung zu finden, dann fange damit an. 25-30% Sag sind schon ok. Mit dem Wert gehst du dann auf die Downhillstrecke und beobachtest wie oft die Gabel durch den gesamten Federweg rauscht. Zu oft? Dann Progression erhöhen, das heißt Volumen verkleinern. Federweg wird trotzdem nicht voll genutzt? Dann die Federrate linearer stellen also Volumen vergrößern.
Dann komnmt die nächste Frage: Reicht die Federhärte aus um die Gabel schnell genug ausfedern zu lassen? Nein? Dann die Zugstufe schneller stellen. Ist die Federrate prinzipiell ok, aber die Gabel geht bei großen Sprüngen auf Block -> Druckstufe härter stellen
usw.
Da müßtest du in der Sufu aber trotzdem einiges finden.




> Meine Frage: Was ist „nicht mehr bewegen“?


Das heißt, dass die Feder von sich aus nicht mehr wackelt, du sie aber durchaus mit Gewalt noch bewegen kannst. Klartext: Die Einstellmutter so weit zustellen, dass die Einstellmutter die Feder berührt, danach eine Umdrehung vorspannen. Sollte der sag nicht passen max. 2 weitere Umdrehungen vorspannen. Reich die Vorspannung dann für den Sag nicht aus, dh. du bist trotz insgesamt 3 Umdrehungen Vorspannung über 30% Sag, dann hast du eine zu weiche Feder.
Umgekehrt gilt das gleiche. 1 Umdrehung Vorspannung ergibt weniger als 25% Sag? --> Feder zu hart.

----------


## Abfahrtpirat

Ok dann werde ich mich mal nicht von Zahlen blenden lassen. 
„Reicht die Federhärte aus um die Gabel schnell genug ausfedern zu lassen? Nein?“ 

Wenn ich auf 30% SAG komme fahr ich so wenig druck, dass die Gabel schon ~15mm nur durch das Eigengewicht einsinkt und garnicht richtig knackig ist.

Soll ich es mal probieren einen spacer raus und dafür bisschen mehr druck?


„Das heißt, dass die Feder von sich aus nicht mehr wackelt, du sie aber durchaus mit Gewalt noch bewegen kannst.“
Alles klar ;-)


Danke erstmal soweit für deine Hilfe.

----------

